# San Antonio-Carlos Torano rolling event



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

C.I.G.A.R. in San Antonio is having a Carlos Torano roller in this Saturday Oct. 21. The event will be from 11 am - 4 pm.

We will be live on the radio station KTSA & the master roller will be rolling cigars for us to try. (Gotta buy something to get a fresh rolled stick.)

Lots of specials & fun giveaways/prizes.

For directions & info: www.cigar-sa.com

Mike M.


----------



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

We had a great event 150-175 showed and we had a blast.

thanks for all that attended.

Next Month Rocky Patel


----------

